# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forrajes  Alfalfa semilla oferta remate

## mundo2022

IMG-20220823-WA0000.jpgIMG-20220823-WA0000.jpg 
Se rematan 24 kilos de semilla peletizada de alfalfa, a 28 soles el kilo. Negociable.Temas similares: VENDO SEMILLA DE ALFALFA TAMBEÑA VENDO SEMILLA DE ALFALFA SAMPEDRANA Oferta de semilla de Mashua Negra Semilla de Maíz Amarillo duro Hibrido en oferta 2 Semilla de Maíz Amarillo duro Hibrido en oferta 2

----------

